#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Τεχνικές εκθέσεις

## Xristos kourkou

καλησπέρα σε ολους!μερος της εργασιας που μου εχει ανατεθει ειναι οι τεχνικες εκθεσεις α)αρχιτεκτονικης μελετης β)φεροντα οργανισμου γ)φωτισμου αερισμου δ)μελετης δωματος ε)μελ. παθητικης πυροπροστασιας ζ)μελ. θερμομονωσης.
εχετε να μου προτινετε καποιο ιστοτοπο ή καποιο βιβλιο που μπορω να απευθυνθω ωστε να βρω καποιες προτυπες τεχνικες εκθεσεις?ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

*http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=search*
Βάλε στις Λέξεις/φράσεις "κλειδιά" τη λέξη "*έκθεση*"

----------


## Xristos kourkou

ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

